# Kholat auf Steam für umsonst - Angebot beendet



## Maverick3k (1. Februar 2019)

*Kholat auf Steam für umsonst - Angebot beendet*

Hi,

Bock auf Urlaub/Wandern in den Bergen? Die Toten, die da rumliegen, sollten dich nicht davon abschrecken. Es kann auch sein das einer der anderen "Urlauber" seine Ausrüstung verloren haben könnte. Nachts hört man hin und wieder ein Brüllen, auch das sollte keinerlei Grund sein, die wunderschöne Aussicht nicht zu geniessen.

Gibt es momentan kostenlos auf Steam und fügt sich auf der Bibliothek hinzu.



> Free for a limited time! Add it to your account now and own it permanently.





> Die erschreckendste Reise Ihres Lebens, spielt sich in der wunderschönen  Winterlandschaft der Ural-Gebirge ab. Lüften Sie das Horror-Geheimnis  des Unglücks am Djatlo-Pass. Erzählt von Sean Bean.


----------



## cap82 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kholat auf Steam für umsonst*

THX, nem geschenkten Gaul...


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kholat auf Steam für umsonst*

Vielen Dank, das sieht gut aus!


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kholat auf Steam für umsonst*

Danke für den Tipp! Direkt mal hinzugefügt!


----------

